# Spam. It's what's for dinner.



## Heather (Mar 20, 2007)

I am getting a little weary of the amount of spam the forum (admins) get. 
I'm tired of come-ons for: 
viagra
a larger penis
a longer penis
a harder penis

I'm tired of people trying to sell me OEM crap.

I'm tired of people registering with the birthday of March 28, 1983. Boy, was that a hard day for women around the world! 

This is the latest thing I am tired of....


> Ave, dear
> 
> Love is all we need and all we want from life. My heart is like
> an open book where you can write our love story, beautiful and
> ...



I particularly liked that the url was hotlove.com/kidding and yet in the next sentence she indicated she was serious.  Is she kidding or serious?!

Someone, please enlighten me.


----------



## Marco (Mar 20, 2007)

dip it in some scrambled eggs fry on both sides till lightly cooked serve with some ketchup and scrambled eggs. mmm mmm goodness


----------



## Heather (Mar 20, 2007)

Umm, i think you missed my point, Marco, dear. ity:


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 21, 2007)

:rollhappy: sorry I can't help it...
I wonder how much crap the other forums are getting...any ppl against orchid growers send threats? ...hmm are there ppl against us?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 21, 2007)

Heather said:


> I'm tired of come-ons for:
> viagra
> a larger penis
> a longer penis
> a harder penis


Damn, there goes half my rap! :wink:


----------



## bwester (Mar 21, 2007)

Sorry, I sent the ones about the larger and longer penis, I just wanted to help people be a little more like me


----------



## Rick Barry (Mar 21, 2007)

Heather,

Don't be too critical. Mom's just trying to supplement her Social Security checks. What with the pet food recall, it's getting tough for a retiree to put together a decent meal!

Rick


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 21, 2007)

Heather said:


> Umm, i think you missed my point, Marco, dear. ity:


Hmmm -- maybe he's talking about penises...


----------



## Marco (Mar 21, 2007)

yech...nope..im talking about spam! oke:


----------



## NYEric (Mar 22, 2007)

SlipperFan said:


> Hmmm -- maybe he's talking about penises...


OUCH!!!


----------

